# German Pet Stores



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Man, German Pet Stores put ours to shame! Maybe this is an exceptional example, but I was looking through plantella's work and saw these pictures of a German Pet Shop...

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/selling_tanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

In Germany and other European countries ("Dutch tanks" come to mind) using artificial plants is a rather unfamiliar concept. So in general, you will find a greater variety and better quality of live plants compared to what is offered in stores over here. But this shop is exceptional :mrgreen:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Forget the mall or a bar, I would hang out at this store every Friday night if it were within a half hour's drive of my house!


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

GCA, that site just made me shout curse words and "It's not fair!!!!" over and over again! The store is absolutely gorgeous and I must also say very clean. The nearest store that has a supply of plants like that is in Calgary- who also have the same supplier(tropica).


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

After seeing Plantella's pictures of that store I tried to convince my girlfriend that we need to move to Germany... She didn't think it was quite as good of an idea as I did... :wink: 

Ron


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I lived in New Jersey for 25 years and that is one of the hotbeds for Aquaria Hobbyists in the nation, and even there I never saw a store as nice and clean and well built as that one. The NJAS (NJ Aquarium Society) is one of the biggest and oldest clubs of its kind in the US. They've just been keeping fish in Germany for a heck of a lot longer than us.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

That place reminds me of the veggie section of our local supermarket.
Very nice.......clean!!!

A question for the Gulf Coast guy. Does the N.J. Aquarium Society have a web site and do you have a link? Appreciate it......

Len


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

djlen said:


> A question for the Gulf Coast guy. Does the N.J. Aquarium Society have a web site and do you have a link? Appreciate it......
> Len[/qote]
> 
> http://www.njas.net/mainpage.htm


----------

